# Introducing.... Oakley!!



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Just when I thought I had finally perfected my hedgie resistant powers and convinced myself that my 2 girls were all the hedgies I needed, this little guy managed to wiggle his way into my life!

I found him at my local humane society when I was volunteering exercising the rabbits, and after taking him out to play for fifteen minutes, I found myself putting him on hold to adopt a few days later. His previous owner surrendered him in a pretty small cage with no wheel, crappy shavings, and what appears to be a carpet toilet lid cover. Yet he's the friendliest hedgehog I've ever come across. Loves to run, is rarely ever in a ball, is already letting me start to clip his nails (they're overgrown).

According to their records he's 2 years old, but judging from his size, softness and short quill length I'm thinking he's more in the months range, definitely under a year.

Anyways I love him already!! Check out the video as well.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's awesome that you helped him out and he's lucky to have a great hedgie parent. He is absolutely adorable and is a fast little runner lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!! and Kudos to you for taking him in  
He is a fast little booger :lol:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the name! He is a cutie.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cute! You HAD to take him home. It was meant to be 

Jodi


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He is so handsome, and FAST!  It was cute how he was running into the glove!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't have been able to resist, either. He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Everyone, I love him to pieces  
He such a little active boy, I can't get him to stay still!
Hedgehogs don't come into the humane society very often (thankfully) but I just couldn't leave him! I'm afraid I can't rescue any more now, but thankfully there's a super awesome knowledgeable adoptions counsellor there who says she usually takes hedgehogs home when no one else adopts them, so that's great to know!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is a cutie and such a lucky boy you brought him home.


----------

